# Stopping PAX Retaliation



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Some off the riders in these forums have said they check their passenger rating before they rate a driver. They know drivers have to rate immediately. If their rating goes down these passengers say they retaliate with a low rating for the driver. The simple solution for this would be:

*Uber should not apply the driver rating of the passenger to the passenger average until after the passenger has rated or until the time period for the passenger to rate the driver has expired.*

This would be a simple and effective way to limit the pax ability to retaliate.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So, what you do is give them a 5 star. If they really annoyed you open the trip 2 days later and change their rating. That's what I'm planning on doing for all non tipping pax.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

brianboru said:


> Some off the riders in these forums have said they check their passenger rating before they rate a driver. They know drivers have to rate immediately. If their rating goes down these passengers say they retaliate with a low rating for the driver. The simple solution for this would be:
> 
> *Uber should not apply the driver rating of the passenger to the passenger average until after the passenger has rated or until the time period for the passenger to rate the driver has expired.*
> 
> This would be a simple and effective way to limit the pax ability to retaliate.


Uber wants the drivers to fear for their jobs. Rating pax who dont tip is a problem for uber. Eventually they will realize that everytime a passenger doesnt tip, the money comes out of their bottom line. They are just starting to realize it now. Eventually they will have to do away with the feedback system as it is now. Drivers will either get a thumbs up or thumbs down. Riders will be the ones who are rated. Poorly rated riders will be forced to tip and ultimately be the boom for ubers bottom line


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

brianboru said:


> Some off the riders in these forums have said they check their passenger rating before they rate a driver. They know drivers have to rate immediately.


You can go back and change there rating.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> You can go back and change there rating.


How can you go back and change their rating?


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

SadUber said:


> How can you go back and change their rating?


Pull up Trip Detail for the trip. Pull up Help. Pull up Issue with a Rider. Pull up I want to change my rating for a rider.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

brianboru said:


> Pull up Trip Detail for the trip. Pull up Help. Pull up Issue with a Rider. Pull up I want to change my rating for a rider.


Thank you so much! This changes everything!



brianboru said:


> Pull up Trip Detail for the trip. Pull up Help. Pull up Issue with a Rider. Pull up I want to change my rating for a rider.


I'm sorry to bother you again. It seems this requires sending a message to customer service. Do you think they'll care how many people I request to change ratings for? Because there are A LOT of people that need their scores lowered. In fact, I can think of some entire nights.
For sure, I'm going back to May to change my rating on those snobs at the airport


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I'm sorry to bother you again. It seems this requires sending a message to customer service. Do you think they'll care how many people I request to change ratings for?


No clue.



SadUber said:


> Because there are A LOT of people that need their scores lowered. In fact, I can think of some entire nights.
> For sure, I'm going back to May to change my rating on those snobs at the airport


LOL. Don't get carried away.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Pax cannot see their rate changes until they rate, this has been tested already.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

I watched a passenger rate me, then I rated her I did not see a immediate change, in her rating but this confirmed for me never rate a pax a One star right away. If they truly deserve a one-star I'll write the time the date down and their name in a little book that I keep in my car and I'll wait a day later and I'll change the rating. This makes it far more difficult for them to figure out who it is. And retaliate on you.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Thank you so much! This changes everything!
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you again. It seems this requires sending a message to customer service. Do you think they'll care how many people I request to change ratings for? Because there are A LOT of people that need their scores lowered. In fact, I can think of some entire nights.
> For sure, I'm going back to May to change my rating on those snobs at the airport


You don't have to go into detail in your message to c.s. Just change rating and where it asks you why, write "Do not match me with this rider again. "
As we know, c.s. is just a computer, nobody actually reads it unless you use certain words (assault, hit, punch, fight, rape, touch, damage, etc)


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Tipping isn't mandatory and some drivers think otherwise. I'd prefer if a pax tipped but if not then that little $5 they decided to keep instead of tip isn't life changing money anyway. 

If I give a pax a 1 star then they definitely earned it & invite them to do likewise. I have way more positive pax experiences than negative ones.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

5 bucks a ride would be life changing money for many of us. I like having a positive experience with most pax but I'm doing this for the money.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You are talking about a tiny tiny percentage of riders who would look at their rating first before rating driver. 
The fact is most riders don't go back into the uber app at all once ride is over, not to check their own rating or to rate driver. 
They're more concerned with what they're doing now that ride is over. This is why only about 25% of pax rate. They simply don't think about uber once ride is over. 
So rating them 5, then changing it later is just a waste of time IMHO. Just rate them what u think is fair. They won't notice. 

Also keep in mind it's actually possible to open app and request a ride without pax ever seeing their rating. You have to click to open menu to actually see it. 
So most pax don't pay attention to this. They would only have to do this if they're changing their payment method, or something like that. 
Try it. It's not so obvious to pax what their rating is.


----------

